# Hand turned ink pen display.



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

My cousin sent me a text and said "Hey, can you cnc some holes in some 1/4" Maple plywood for me? Will your machine handle a 2'x4' sheet??"
I happily replied "sure! Just email me the file."
I'll try to keep this short, He's a true computer geek and the one who started me on my path to a computer hobby then network analyst job and retirement. So I owe him a lot. 
Turns out he wanted 12 sheets cut to make 4 pen displays!!! He turns a lot of pens.🙂 so I agreed to take on this project in exchange for a Cocobolo pen and letter opener set. What a deal!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

It's nice when you see all the pieces you cut out actually fit together to make something.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...but what do the holes do since they're covered by the pen boxes...?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I would think that would lighten the weight since it looks like it's a craft show. The take down, handling, and set up needs to be as light as possible. Spoken from experience.

But then ... maybe there's another reason.........


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, indeed! And a good value in the trade, as well.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> I would think that would lighten the weight since it looks like it's a craft show. The take down, handling, and set up needs to be as light as possible. Spoken from experience.
> 
> But then ... maybe there's another reason.........


You are 100% correct!!
Nothing beats experience. 👍


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy mother of pearl. That is a wonderful piece. My experience with trade shows is that you get extra points for lightness. Heavy just kills your back, both putting up and taking down. This looks like it would fit in the back seat of a car or small truck. With a small case, you could even ship it. Very nice. This CNC stuff is really intriguing.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> I would think that would lighten the weight since it looks like it's a craft show. The take down, handling, and set up needs to be as light as possible. Spoken from experience.
> 
> But then ... maybe there's another reason.........



..."I see" said the blind man to his deaf dog...


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> This looks like it would fit in the back seat of a car or small truck. With a small case, you could even ship it. Very nice. This CNC stuff is really intriguing.


Yep, the trays slide into the frame and are held in place by 1/4" metal pins.
He loves it. I've never done a show/fair but I'd imagine setup/takedown would be a pain but now all the pens can just stay in the trays.


----------

